# Risa, CGC!



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*SHE PASSED!!*

I'm so proud of my girl. She passed her CGC! I adopted her from a shelter just shy of two years ago. She was poorly socialized, fearful, and had no obedience training. I remember reading the CGC requirements shortly after bringing her into my life and laughing out loud knowing there wasn't a single thing she could pass. It's been a long road but I finally felt like she was ready to try. I was a bit worried because she's still leary around strangers and can be a bit reactive with other dogs while she's on leash. She performed beautifully and passed with ease.







Even after passing the test, she continued to behave herself showing me that she really did deserve it.

I'm so so proud of my girl. Here she is right after finishing the evaluation showing off her bandana:


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style="color: #000099">WAY TO GO RISA!!!</span></span></span>









Congratulations to the both of you on a terrific accomplishment!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awwww! That is so awesome! Way to go Risa!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAAAAHHHH







GrinnyGrrrrl!!!! Way!







To!







GO!!!!







Jamie, this so totally underscores how very, very far you have both come! Risa is a quality dog who has a superior owner devoted to helping her move forward, no matter what issues she may have come with, no matter what life throws your way. You two are a true TEAM! Congratulations on your very well-deserved CGC, Risa!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ditto what Patti said! You give me hope with Onyx!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Jaimie! I got a HUGE lump in my throat when I saw the subject line! I never thought I'd get so attached to your silly little Risa! What an achievement. For what you have done, for your devotion, for her efforts to please you, you have moved a mountain today, girl. 

Knowing all her issues, this is just astounding. Mere words aren't enough. So happy and proud!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome!!!!! Big congrats to both of you!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

RISA


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt have said it better! Your PA friends are very proud of your teamwork and what you accomplished as a TEAM! You two rock!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys. I'm so proud of her. And of me. We've both put in a lot of work--especially over the last month--to try and get where we are now. The work will not stop as she could still use some polish here and there.







But it's nice to have proof of the work I've done with her over the past almost 2 years.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOO-HOO






























I'm so proud of you! I think Ris and Gracie are soul-mates - the bandana and purple leash!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I'm proud of you both
















I know you understand Spanish, but did you know that Risa means "Laugh"? I hope she keeps bringing happiness to your life.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LicanAntai, she was named for the Spanish 'sonrisa' because of her smile.







I just shortened it to 'risa' and it remains appropriate. I hope she continues to fill my life with smiles and laughter for years to come.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>Congrats Risa & Jamie!</span>


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!







awesome work Jamie and Risa!!!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Kudos to both of you -a job well done!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:I couldnt have said it better! Your PA friends are very proud of your teamwork and what you accomplished as a TEAM! You two rock!


Your FL family is equally as proud of you two girls.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

<span style="color: #990000"><span style='font-size: 20pt'>Congratulations </span></span>









How wonderful for you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your's and Risa's hard work has certainly paid off!!!!

What an accomplishment, your Canadian friends are proud of you too!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys. It really means a lot to me. Both Ris' CGC and the support I've gotten from you all on my journey towards it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The Schweinfurt Jamie/Risa Fanclub is still







over her CGC!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Risa!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OUTSTANDING JOB RISA AND JAMIE!!!!!!!!!!!

WTG!!!!

I kow how hard you have worked and how much effort you have in this dear litttle dog! You guys deserve this!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Congratulations! You've both done a great job!!!!!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-Elperroguapo*SHE PASSED!!*
> 
> I'm so proud of my girl. She passed her CGC! I adopted her from a shelter just shy of two years ago. She was poorly socialized, fearful, and had no obedience training. I remember reading the CGC requirements shortly after bringing her into my life and laughing out loud knowing there wasn't a single thing she could pass. It's been a long road but I finally felt like she was ready to try. I was a bit worried because she's still leary around strangers and can be a bit reactive with other dogs while she's on leash. She performed beautifully and passed with ease.
> 
> ...


Never any doubt in my mind that she would pass, Jaime you have done a great job







(your a good team)

And for Risa, that little "mystery mutt", what a beautiful face, and those ears (LOL, reminds me of when santa talks about Rudolphs nose)









I love her ears.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate all the congratulations I've gotten.









And yes, her ears. Everyone loves those floppy sattelite dishes.







She gets comments on them all the time.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You have done such an amazing job with Risa- and she is a great dog! You guys do make a great team!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How did I miss this... BIG CONGRATULATIONS Risa!!! I love this dog.


----------

